# Tarmac BB30 question



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Im installing my SRAM GXP cinqo on my new Tarmac which is BB30. 

I have the bearings installed and bought a Wheels Manufacturing SRAM adapter. Everything seems installed correctly but when I put the cranks in they never tighten down fully enough to eliminate all the rock from the arms. Are there some shims that need to be used?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, there are a few shims/wave washers that will need to be used to take up the slack. I don't recall the PN right now, but talk to your shop or call Sram direct to get the correct PN.


----------



## gdackerm (Jun 23, 2012)

*How about SRAM Red BB30?*

I have the Sworks SL4 frame set, came with the cups and ceramic bearings. I just got the SRAM Red BB30 crankset. It seems to go together but I'd like to know the proper steps. Anyone do this? Do I need anything else? 

When I put it together by hand the spacing seems right but before I start wrenching I wanted to be sure. I may just take it to the LBS but I normally like to do this myself. I've build loads of GXP bikes but this is the first BB30 and the Ikea like directions that came from SRAM aren't enough. Funny, they have on-line video's for everything else in the grouppo but not the crank.

Thanks!!!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Answers are in this thread

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sp...-install-red-bb30-crank-venge-etc-280555.html


----------



## gdackerm (Jun 23, 2012)

"Answers are in this thread...."

Well that is an answer for a Venge for sure, but my bike is a Sworks Tarmac. I had already read that thread and it doesn't seem to match what I'm expereincing on the Tarmac. Heck, even the BB is different on the same line of bikes Tarmac pro versus sworks so I'm not sure about anything at this point.

What it appears to be is that the cups and ceramic bearings that came with the frame (along with the GXP adapters) need to be set into the frame with the SRAM or PARK press tool. Once the bearings are in the proper place it looks like there is no wave washer needed. It looks like both 'dust cover' washers that came with crank is all that's needed. In putting it together by hand and slowly tightening the crank bolt the drive side bearing went into place and but not the non drive side. I don't want to force it so I'll take it to the LBS today to have that bearing but into place and find out if there are any addition spacers/washers needed. It sure doesn't look like they are needed for the Tarmac.

Once I get the bike back from the shop I might post how it goes together. I had searched and searched for this information but it doesn't exist anywhere that I can find. Even the CD that came with the frame has no technical documentation. I even noticed someone posted this same question on the Specialized site and the answer from Specialized was far less than informative. I'm such a newbie to this forum that I'm not allowed to post a link but if you google sram red 2012 install on sworks tarmac you'll see what I mean.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Sworks venge has the same bb as the tarmac, it's a press fit 30. If you have a red bb30 crank, you don't need A gxp adapter, they are totally different. That's probably your problem.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/j.../95-6115-007-000 Rev A - Road Cranksets_3.pdf

That should do it, the bottom one is for BB30.


----------



## gdackerm (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay here's the answer for all you 2012 sworks tarmac owners. By the way, I know I don't need the GXP converter for BB30 install but thanks for offering help.

Background. I purchased 2012 sworks tarmac at a team sale through my club. It came with the black plastic cups, the ceramic bearings, along with GXP converters (which I am not using). I also picked up a 2012 sram red grouppo, spoiling myself this year. 

The plastic cups are installrd into the BB area of the frame, this is a new method over the old metal cylinder with the snap rings. Next are the bearings, which are inserted into the cups using a press tool (I had the LBS do this). The crankset came with two "washers" or what some refer to as the dust covers. On the non-drive side is a tensioner that you place up against the crank arm before assembly. Now, you just place both washers (sram logo outwards) against the installed bearings and insert the crank arm, non-drive side first, of course. Now the drive side goes on and you torque it down to the proper setting. The tensioner is turned hand tight up against the frame/BB to take out any play. You then tighten the tension nut down to keep it secure.

Hope this makes sense. At any rate, unlike the Venge thread mentioned in this post you do not need any additional parts. There is no need for the wavy washer or any other spacers of any kind. The frame and the crank come with all the parts necessary. Perhaps the old red bb30 crank needed that? Anyway, with 2012 tarmac and sram you don't.

Mine was installed in less than 10 minutes at the local shop, I've got it back on the stand to complete the build.:thumbsup:


----------



## gdackerm (Jun 23, 2012)

"That should do it, the bottom one is for BB30."

Hi Rick, actually that one is not correct. It's close but not quite right. I did get a similar instruction set with the crank and it shows the proper configuration. However, it lacks some written descriptions that would have really helped but I got that at the LBS. I also learned the Specialized doesn't provide the information free to the public, only to through its training courses.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

gdackerm said:


> .
> Mine was installed in less than 10 minutes at the local shop, I've got it back on the stand to complete the build.:thumbsup:


I wouldn't over think this, installing the bb30 crank and the bearings on an swords sl3/4 is pretty easy

It appears the wave washer and spacers are disappearing and replaced with a tension adjusting ring

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/l...hdocs/95-6115-012-000_rev_b_red_cranksets.pdf


.


----------



## gdackerm (Jun 23, 2012)

Over thinking it is indeed what I did. It turns out to be quite simple, and that SRAM direction sheet is exactly correct. 

Actually getting the sram red front der's yaw down is more time consuming


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

32and3cross said:


> Im installing my SRAM GXP cinqo on my new Tarmac which is BB30.
> 
> I have the bearings installed and bought a Wheels Manufacturing SRAM adapter. Everything seems installed correctly but when I put the cranks in they never tighten down fully enough to eliminate all the rock from the arms. Are there some shims that need to be used?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


I went through this as well a few weeks ago. To eliminate the side play, I used the thinnest washer that comes in the Wheels Mfg. BB30 washer/spacer kit. The spacers are made of the same material as the Wheels BB30 adaptor. You'll need to insert the spacer on the drive side of your GXP crank. I spoke with Specialized, Sram and Wheels to arrive at this solution.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

GONE4ARIDE said:


> I went through this as well a few weeks ago. To eliminate the side play, I used the thinnest washer that comes in the Wheels Mfg. BB30 washer/spacer kit. The spacers are made of the same material as the Wheels BB30 adaptor. You'll need to insert the spacer on the drive side of your GXP crank. I spoke with Specialized, Sram and Wheels to arrive at this solution.


I too have this problem, but with Sworks BB30 crankset. I just put I new one in (I now have 2 - one compact the other standard) and after a big Alps week, I noticed a very slight amount of play.

How much play did you have and what thickness was the washer? Thanks!


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

bernithebiker said:


> I too have this problem, but with Sworks BB30 crankset. I just put I new one in (I now have 2 - one compact the other standard) and after a big Alps week, I noticed a very slight amount of play.
> 
> How much play did you have and what thickness was the washer? Thanks!


The wave washer should take out the play

I'd make sure the coupling bolt is tight

I wonder if the old cranks will accept the new wave washer replacement

You do have the left side spacer between the crank and the wave washer?

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/S-Works_Carbon_Crank_r3.pdf


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

purdyd said:


> The wave washer should take out the play
> 
> I'd make sure the coupling bolt is tight
> 
> ...


Yes I know that is the wave washer's job, and the coupling bolt is nice and tight.

But the wave washer can only take up less than 1mm or so, maybe less than 0.5mm, so any deviation in BB housing width, etc. could mean that the wave washer is not enough. It's quite a fine line.

Which is why it seems that the newer Sworks cranks have a manual lateral adjustment ring, and the wave washer is no more.

Anyway, it should be easily solved. I spoke to the Spesh centre, and they are going to send me a thin spacer washer (0.1 or 0.2mm).

Yes the left side spacer is in. Without this the play would be huge.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

My nearest Specialized center (250km away!) is sending me a selection of spacers so that I can elimante this play.

They say to put it between the driveside and the normal spacer.


----------

